# MMA fight videos online.



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

does anyone know of any good sites for watching mma videos and boxing videos? 

I usually use mmalinker.com but it seems like most of their links have been removed.

+Rep for anyone who can give me some good sites:thumb02:


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

mma-core.com


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Yup, don't know better site than mma-core.com at this point.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

+rep now?!? lol


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

mma-tv.com

donate $5, go pro and there's more MMA there than you can handle good sir. Trust me. By and large the BEST MMA site I've ever used. I was willing to PAY for it too, I never pay for anything lol.


----------



## Jord -Jitsu (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks a lot lads. plus reps all round

EDIT: TramaI what is this site?? bunch of adverts and no videos???


----------



## mickkelly12 (Jan 19, 2008)

Jord -Jitsu said:


> thanks a lot lads. plus reps all round
> 
> EDIT: TramaI what is this site?? bunch of adverts and no videos???


didnt work for me either


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

uhhhh, maybe I got it wrong?


EDIT: My bad, its http://www.mma-tv.net

You'll have to register to get in and I'm not sure what's on there for free members, but like I said if you donate there's a donor site (mma-tv-pro.com) that you'll be allowed into immediately that has crazy amounts of video feeds, tracker swap, streams and downloads. More so than any other site I've ever seen and it's only $5 minimum. Completely worth it and the owner is a really cool dude, so do it lol.


EDIT2: Pro stream NEVER go down btw. Ever.


----------

